# Scratching The Miniature Itch.



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Just thought I'd start a new project log to help motivate me to paint steadily, so without further ado... It's a Space Wolf riding a bear! Let me know what you think 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow nice work! Planning to do a whole lot of these guys or just individual models like this?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks good, not too sure of the color scheme. Looks kinda like my old orange orks, but not as gaudy but close. Still a good job though.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Brilliant model. Love the orange. Be keen to hear how to managed it.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Realization is excellent. Color choice not so good...but i'm a slaaneshi cultist so what do i know?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

SPACE BEARS! Why hasn't that been made a cannon Chapter?


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow nice work! Planning to do a whole lot of these guys or just individual models like this?


If I can get the cash together, there are two other variations (one of the bears has cybernetic bits) then I'll be painting them in the same scheme so they can count as Thunderwolf Cav. Not sure that's the right size base for Cav though.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Battman said:


> Looks good, not too sure of the color scheme. Looks kinda like my old orange orks, but not as gaudy but close. Still a good job though.


Thanks man, initially it was supposed to be a red scheme, but things tend to evolve while I paint heh.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Medic Marine said:


> Brilliant model. Love the orange. Be keen to hear how to managed it.


When I get home from work I'll post a picture of the paint's I used in order of layer with some notes. Thanks for the compliment!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Realization is excellent. Color choice not so good...but i'm a slaaneshi cultist so what do i know?


Excess...and that Eldar are scrumptious 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> SPACE BEARS! Why hasn't that been made a cannon Chapter?


Because unlike GWs unwillingness to make their steeds anatomically correct, Kremloch (I think?) is so bold as to make that leap.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Hellathos said:


> When I get home from work I'll post a picture of the paint's I used in order of layer with some notes. Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk












I used this range of paint's adding 1/1 ratios stepping from color to color after the initial base. Most was airbrushed and then the ghost tint was added to the armor plating last after...

...applying a base color and layers to the bear fur using this range in the same ratio fashion I applied the armor, but with my lightest layer of a creamy brown I purposefully over sprayed sparsely along areas of the edges of armor plating so that they would appear more yellow in the crevasses, rather than just orange, in order to give a nice smooth transition to the orange.










If you would like to see it being painted you can search Twitch for the user name 'Hellathos' and look at my recent videos. It was painted wholly on stream 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Current project of fully converted Thousand Sons in early stages of painting.










Poor pictures but once I'm done with the airbrushing I'll take them off the corks and take better ones.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking good mate, I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok, been slogging through to get these guys finished amongst a myriad of different projects and now, with the exception of painting some script and ringing the bases with paint, they are finally finished. Sadly, as an over critical painter striving to become better, I know that I've rushed this project to complete it and it shows; in the lack of highlights, edging, and an apparent over spray issue when trying to do osl with ghost tints. I tried a many new personal theories with this project and it has been a great learning experiment, both in the painting and conversion aspects, so overall I'm satisfied with them in their current state. Hope you enjoy them! Next project will come to the log much quicker 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I love it. Buuut, can I make a suggestion? The blue spray on the weapons is just too similar to the rest of the armour. It makes the gun become lost in the rest of the model. Also, I like to see eyes painted in. Other than that, I think it's a fine job.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks man, maybe I'll add a spot of white to it or something.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Love the orange on the bear...and the absolutely brilliant painting in general.

Only thing I could add would be to agree about the eyes comment. It almost looks like you forgot about them compared to the rest of the paintjob.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

That makes two so BAM! Eyes are on the list of "Before it's complete I need to..." Thanks for the feedback guys!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a few pieces of terrain from the Macragge set that was excavated from the bowels of the sarlacc that is my closet, two days ago. Didn't have the patience to go to detailed with them, but I think they'll do 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well thats quite a coincidence, just got my old set out about an hours ago. In the prosess of repainting them myself. Keep it up.










This is the original scheme from 10 years ago. That is actual grey plastic










My current progress.

Such a strange thing that you've also started doing recently. 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, but it was a shame that I couldn't find that small wing bit, bummed I didn't get to paint the full set. I'm sure the closet holds many more secrets. Ill have to look harder. Those are looking great btw, definitely am improvement and I'm a sucker for red heh.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you feel like its the same shade as the orignal forgeworld model thats what i was going for? Thats what I'm currently pondering.










Photo for reference. 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, until you throw a wash on it we won't know. It looks a bit bright if that's what you're going for. GW Scab Red looks like it may have been a bit closer, but like I said, a wash could mean the difference 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Thats the plan thanks for the comment there. Probably shouldn't be discussing this on your project thread but thanks.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

No worries man, this is my medium through which I connect with other painters and share what I've got for the table  Be sure to shoot me a finished pic bud.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Will post one on my thread Da golden waaagh don't want to spam your thread too much.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Battman said:


> Will post one on my thread Da golden waaagh don't want to spam your thread too much.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


Which is a project log. By the way.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Did this on commission, just about to send it out.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

That's looking sweet dude, very clean metallics. Love the hat brim.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That commission looks mint! but the real question is whats happening behind that model 😉 I see some tsons that need to get front and centre!


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Heh, I think they've already been posted on here. They're for sale too 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Newest commission  Just sent it off recently. After looking over the photos I really wished I had focused on the base more.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great. Very nice work on the flesh.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesomesauce.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Painted these on commission recently 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Commissions a plenty. Didn't do the bases for these, scenic bases were bought and planned to be swapped in the future. Second hand grey knights repainted for a client. Sounds like I'll be painting 5 DKs coming up, so that should be fun 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

No DKs, but I got to paint up some tt quality Stormcast Eternals for Nova.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Commissions inbound...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

MOAR!!!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Didn't actually get a finished pic before sending this one out, but meh, blood for the blood god yo.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Ork-idellic?









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Thought this one came out great 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

